# Lining not responding to Progynova....help?



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey

I've just had my 2nd attempt at FET cancelled as I wasn't responding to Progynova.  1st time round my lining only got to 4mm and this time 5mm despite being on 10 x 2mg tablets a day  

I'm having FET as I was a freeze all following OHSS.  Started the process back in June and just seems like such a long journey to this point.  Was so gutted when they cancelled things again yesterday  

Dr told me to wait for a bleed then they're going to try patches.  Was just wondering has anyone else experienced this and if anyone has any other suggestions of things I can do naturally?  I've been drinking plenty of water and milk, keeping the area warm, eating brazil nuts and going for reflexology.  Going to start back to accupunture on Thursday as I've heard this helps.  Had it years ago for endometriosis.

Would love to hear from anyone who has had similar experiences!

Thanks

Lia


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hiya, i didn't respond to the tablets either, i was told my body was absorbing the oestrogen.  They put me on the patches to try again and it worked after 2 weeks of using them and lining was thick enough.  The patches go straight through to your uterus whereas the tablets have to pass through your liver.
Im sure you'll be fine this time round and shouldn't need to do anything else.  Patches much easier too as only need to stick one on your bum once every 3 days.  Hurts when you pull it off though!!


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Awh thanks Tamelia.  That makes sense.  They did say the patches usually do the trick  
Mmmh, hope its not a reflection on the state of my liver though


----------

